# Recovery from shoulder dystocia/suprapubic pressure??



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

If you have had a shoulder dystocia, and had suprapubic pressure applied, how long did it take your frame to recover?
Last week when I gave birth, we needed to use the McRoberts position and suprapubic pressure from 2 nurses to unstick my guy's shoulders. The dystocia was resolved fairly quickly, and my son shows no sign of nerve injury. I however can bearly walk at times from the pubic symphysis pain and instability.
Any and all thoughts/suggestions welcomed.


----------



## MsBlack (Apr 10, 2007)

REST--and see a chiropractor trained in Webster technique!

Congratulations on your new little one--so glad to hear it all worked out just fine in spite of baby getting a bit stuck.


----------



## loveneverfails (Feb 20, 2009)

For me, it was really just time that brought things back to normal. I was definitely walking oddly for a few weeks after my 11 lber.

I'm sorry that you experienced a shoulder dystocia, but congratulations on the arrival of your newest son!


----------



## loveneverfails (Feb 20, 2009)

Double post? Weird.

Consider it a double congratulations?


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loveneverfails* 
For me, it was really just time that brought things back to normal. I was definitely walking oddly for a few weeks after my 11 lber.

I'm sorry that you experienced a shoulder dystocia, but congratulations on the arrival of your newest son!

I am walking oddly!







All of the soft tissues stretched just fine, and they were waiting to cut an episiotomy only if position changes and pressure did not work, so that department is fine, but my whole pelvic structure hurts and feels like it will fall apart if I move too fast or abruptly.
I am overall really happy with the outcome, even with the pelvic structure issues. I figure I am in less pain and dealing with less issues/recovery than if we had opted for a c-section from the start.
After nearly 18+ months of pregnancy and 2 losses we finally got to bring a baby home with us!



































For that, I can deal with not knowing for sure if my body will hold me up


----------



## shells_n_cheese (Jun 8, 2009)

My DD was born 15 months ago, also a shoulder dystocia, both McRoberts and suprapubic were also applied. The first week or so after the birth, the pubic symphysis pain was HORRIFIC. Since then it has waned quite a bit, but honestly, some days if I move the wrong way, or even during certain times of my menstrual cycle, the pain comes back, but on a much smaller scale. Not sure if it will ever fully go away (and wonder how any future pregnancies may make it worse. Ugh), but it does get better.

Sorry you had to deal with the SD. I am glad both you and your son are okay! Congrats!


----------



## sept04mama (Mar 3, 2004)

It took me a good 4 months, after 3 it was improving.


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

I haven't experienced that, but I'd definitely second the advice to see a chiro with pregnancy/Webster training. That sounds like something a good chiro could definitely help you with.

Congrats on your baby!


----------



## homemademom (Sep 25, 2009)

I had suprapubic pressure, but it must not have caused any pelvic damage because my recovery was no different with my other babes (though my whole body takes a while to recover from all that relaxin anyway). I'm sorry you dealt with SD, but I'm so glad you had a quick resolution and a healthy baby.


----------



## dancindoula (Jun 20, 2005)

I wholeheartedly second (third?) the suggestion of seeing a chiro for help, but also wonder whether binding your hips and pelvis with a broad ace band might give you some extra support/relief. Wrap it firmly several times, or even use more than one band, and cover all the area that is generally covered by your undies.


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

Made an appointment for myself with the chiropractor. Already had one for my son since I figured all that neck traction could not have been good even if there was not apparent nerve damage.
I had wondered about binding too, but think I'll wait till I am all back in the right places before I bind things up.


----------

